# help replacing the heater core 92 sentra



## denismitchell (Nov 3, 2003)

rumor has it that you need to take out the dash to replace the heater core on 92 sentra, who has done this that could provide me with insite and perhaps a diagram from the factory repair manual, is there a way to verify HC is bad before removal? thanks


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

....


----------



## Nicoli (Apr 26, 2005)

*Yes.*



denismitchell said:


> rumor has it that you need to take out the dash to replace the heater core on 92 sentra, who has done this that could provide me with insite and perhaps a diagram from the factory repair manual, is there a way to verify HC is bad before removal? thanks



Unfortunatly I do Not have a diagram for this. But I can give You some Pointers. FIrst Remove Your control trim You need to Pull off the casing from Around the shifter first. this simply pulls off. Next You need to unscrew the two screws that are at the very bottom of the control trim. (the Control trim Is the thing that has Your two Center air Vents in it) Next Pull Out Your Ash Tray by oushing down the Metal bar that is Located at the top of the ashtray mouth and simply pull. NOTE: BE CAREFUL WHEN PERFORMING THESE NEXT STEPS AS THIS CAR IS OLDER SOME OF THE PUSH PINS THAT ARE MOUNTED ON THE TRIM ARE FRAGILE!!

Next You want to Pull Your radio out and Unplug it. and remove the deck totally. Now You want to CAREFULLY pull the whole trim unit Out of the dash.
NOT TOO FAR AS THE EMERGENCY LIGHTS AND OTHER CONTROLS ARE STILL PLUGGED IN! To unplug those, there is a latch on them You need to push down and pull at the same time. do this carefully But firmly. set all screws in a proper location so that You know where they go to. there will be a LOT of screws in this job. 
at this point You are looking at a lot of wires hanging from your dash the Next step is to unscrew the mouts that the ac control unit is attached to.
now there are two plugs not unlike the ones you disconnected earlier.
disconnect them like before. However You now need to carefully unplug the cable that is at the bottom this should just pull Out.
now the AC contoll Unit is free and the dash trim is Out You need to start unscrewing other trim there are matching parts on the driver and passenger sides. held by either a push pin or a screw or both. remove them. 
now, You Need to Remove Your Passenger side seat. this is done By removing the Four Bolts In the Floor with a socket Wrench. this is done because if You do not You will be in a world of pain from sitting In odd positions 

You will need a socket wrench if You do not want a sore wrist using a screwdriver and odds are that those bolts have never been removed so a screwdriver may be useless anyway. I am not sure of the bolt size on every item but a standard 40 peice socket set did me fine. Now Remember the shifter trim peice? look there You will find Your shifter hand peice and if this thing was alive and looking at what You where DOing it would be making a very scared face at You about Now. Anyway. there are two small screws Holding It On. use a phillips head to remove them. push in and pull the handpiece. there is a spring inside DONT LOOSE IT! set that aside to where You can fine all the peices later. Now You see the shroud around the shifter 
(the object that has the letters on it indicating "P,R,D,N,1,2" the screws are under it. they also call for Phillips Head drivers. there is also a light That simply turns a half turn counter clockwise and then Pulls Outafter that is Done Lift the shroud from its resting place. it should slip over the shift Lock Buttom (the Red One at the base of the shifter) Now look down at the base there should be a rod that is held in place by by the metal base (the thing that is prolly rusted over that Holds the hold shifting unit. there is a simple metal bar that locks it into place simply turn it and pull upwards. now that bar is screwed onto the actuall shift bar. use a socket to remove it and DONT LOOSE IT. this is done because the base unit the trim was connected to must be pulled out to do this job and that rod gets in the way.now
at the base of the frame of the dash console. (the metal thing that held the AC contorl unit in place) use a socket to remove those. now on the driver side under the carpet just a bit are two large bolts that need be removed. remove them. this may require You to cut a small section of carpet. but unless you are martha stewart I bet the carpet has long seen its better days and one cut wont matter Much. You need to finish removing this whole brace set-up this includes the glove compartment. and the bracing Under it. then the lower part of the steering wheel housing cover ( you know the thing that has the cars fuse system? that whole thing under the wheel. dont worry the screws are not hard to find. then remove that bracing under that. and pull it all out. now there it a seris of black boxes before You. the CENTER ONE is the heater core. (yeah they dont call these cars "Compacts" for Nothing) use the socket wrench to remove the bolts that hold it in place then Pull (assuming You have disconnected the Hoses from the engine Compartment. BE CAREFUL TO PLUG THOSE PVC PORTS OTHERWISE RISK GETTING ANTI-FREEZE EVERYWHERE!. 

Now that removes the Heater core from Our Beloved Sentra Hope It Helps.
Also if You go to Auto zone and they tell you they can get You a heater core for cheaper tell them to forget it. the Ones that come new have the new copper or aluminum ports rather than plastic and will last and perform better.
and come with a warrenty.


----------



## jefferino (Dec 3, 2008)

Bringing back from 200 years ago. Anyone have any better descriptions as to how to remove the heater core with pictures?


----------

